# Moab Slickrock Trail on eBike



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The infamous Slickrock Trail in Moab is one of the best eBike rides anywhere. And, now it is even better, a brand new section of trail was added just last week, 2.5 miles of really fun alternate route, just to the east of the original trail, open to all two wheeled vehicles. It is called Above Abyss. It is so new that the signs are made of paper and the paint dots are fresh and shiny. I saw zero MTB tracks in the sand, and maybe ten sets of motorcycle tracks. It reminded me of riding Slickrock 30 years ago, before the rock was polished smooth and when you actually had to look for the trail markings instead of following an obvious rubber stripe. 

If you have never ridden Slickrock, it is unlike anything else. I'll leave the actual description to the 1000's that are already out there. The new trail section is very similar to the original trail, but it has some really steep V-shaped gullies that I'm guessing most riders will not be able to clean on a regular MTB. I was able to do them with my Bosch-powered Haibike on Turbo and putting out 100% effort. There are some tricky side-slope sections, a few ledges, a few short and deep sand pits, and the usual ridiculous views. Basically more of the same as the original trail, but a little tougher overall. 

The great thing about an eBike on Slickrock is that it really opens up the Hell's Revenge parts of the area as well. Hell's Revenge is a world famous 4x4 trail that weaves its way around the same area as Slickrock, (Sand Flats Recreation Area). You can ride an MTB on Hell's Revenge, but very few people do that, because some of the rock pitches are even steeper and longer than the regular trail, and there are some very long sand pits that can be miserable on an MTB. The eMTB takes care of both of these issues if you have fat enough tires (I am running 27.5x3.0). If you did all of Slickrock, all of Above Abyss, and all of Hell's Revenge, you'd be out there for many hours. I'm guessing the total distance would add up to around 25, but trust me, it would be like no other 25 mile ride you've ever done. 

If you've never ridden Slickrock, be aware that some of the steep sections are *really* steep, much steeper than anything you can ride on dirt. You get incredible traction and can climb things you did not think possible, BUT, if you stall out or you do lose traction, falling on the rock and sliding 5-10-50 feet is not pleasant. Imagine sliding across sandpaper. You also need to understand fine brake control and know how to slowly descend very steep sections without skidding or going over the handlebars. There is a 1.5 mile long practice loop at the beginning of the trail and I highly recommend you do that before the main trail, if you have never ridden Slickrock before. Also, you need to bring tons of water because the intense sun, wind, and low humidity suck the moisture right out of you, even if the temperatures are relatively low. If the temps are over 90, I would not recommend riding. If you ride very early or late in the day, be prepared for brutal sun glare as well.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Rode slickrock on a levo last november and it was definitely an upper body workout.... I'll try the new section when I am back in Moab for thanksgiving this year (depending of the weather).


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

ruthabagah said:


> Rode slickrock on a levo last november and it was definitely an upper body workout.... I'll try the new section when I am back in Moab for thanksgiving this year (depending of the weather).


Hopefully they get some moisture before then. Total snow/rainfall for 2018 is about three inches. It is terribly dry out there, even by Moab standards. The sand is bottomless, Ken's Lake is nearly empty, and you can walk across the Colorado River in some places. Really, really parched.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

honkinunit said:


> Hopefully they get some moisture before then. Total snow/rainfall for 2018 is about three inches. It is terribly dry out there, even by Moab standards. The sand is bottomless, Ken's Lake is nearly empty, and you can walk across the Colorado River in some places. Really, really parched.


Yeah... I can only imagine what it's like over there since it's super dry on the other side of the hump in Denver.... I thought riding in sandy conditions was not the best, now that the sand is more like talcum powder, i miss it.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Slickrock is pretty fun on a moto. It's lame on a mountain bike (iMO). I imagine it's pretty damn fun on an e-bike - maybe best of both worlds?

If I had more moto trails around here I'd be riding a (not class 1!) ebike on them, post-haste!

-Walt


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Walt said:


> Slickrock is pretty fun on a moto. It's lame on a mountain bike (iMO). I imagine it's pretty damn fun on an e-bike - maybe best of both worlds?
> 
> If I had more moto trails around here I'd be riding a (not class 1!) ebike on them, post-haste!
> 
> -Walt


I've been riding Slickrock for 30 years on at least a dozen different MTBs and several motorcycles, and have done Hell's Revenge on several different motorcycles and several different trucks/Jeeps. Without a doubt, riding an ebike is the most fun. Riding a dirt bike is fun too, but the weight and bulk, combined with the huge suspension and power, make a dirt bike overkill, IMHO. The original designers of the trail were riding Honda Trail 90's and the like, probably about the same amount of torque per pound as a ebike. On the other hand, a modern dirt bike just crushes the trail. An ebike is just like riding an MTB but without quite the massive efforts on the few really steep pitches, and with the added assurance that you probably won't have to bail on the very steepest sections, which is how most people get hurt on that trail. I've seen lots of rolled ankles and banged knees in addition to the usual rock rash and shoulder/collarbone injuries.

The very first time I rode an ebike on Slickrock last fall, I had a pretty terrifying experience that exposes an issue with the Bosch Intuvia display/controller, the one that sits on top of the stem. I was going up the very steepest long section, having to do a 100% out of the saddle effort in addition to being in Turbo mode. My chest hit the on/off button on the display because I was leaning so far over the bars, and the bike shut off. Oh crap. I was able to get a couple more pedal strokes and get myself in a position where I could unclip and swing my leg over the bike and stop on the rock. Luckily, I was wearing my FiveTen Hellcats which have an incredibly grippy sole on the rock. I was able to then get the bike into walk mode and get it the last 15 feet or so to the top. I've seen many people stall out on that same spot and crash in various painful ways, so I felt lucky.

I can't speak to a Levo or any of the other ebike variants, but with my Bosch system you still have to put out a ton of power to make it up the steep parts of Slickrock. My Plus hardtail definitely not geared low enough, I'm trying to fix that without handing Haibike the ridiculous $130 they want for a 15T chainring.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the most fun I've had on Slickrock (back in the 90s) was on a Gas-Gas trials bike. It was a good amount of suspension/weight/power though probably still more than I needed at my very low skill level (I'm perhaps the most incompetent trials rider ever, so I was basically just riding it like a normal moto out there). 

I can imagine a well set up e-bike offering a similar experience. 

-Walt


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I rode the short loop on a Muni, it was a hoot, but quite hard.

I suppose the whole loop would be easier with a motor, but I'd rather do it with my legs.

If I had to do it with a motor, I'd take a trials moto over an ebike.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> I rode the short loop on a Muni, it was a hoot, but quite hard.
> 
> I suppose the whole loop would be easier with a motor, but I'd rather do it with my legs.
> 
> If I had to do it with a motor, I'd take a trials moto over an ebike.


Maybe an eTrials Moto perhaps?









We are looking forward to her 1st trip to Moab! 

The last time I was in Moab, you could ride into Bull Canyon to get this view of Gemini Bridges;









BRAAAP!

Catfish ...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Duuuuude... that looks so fun. 

-Walt


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just got back from a 3 week west trip with two e bikes rode Grand junction , moab slick rock ,dead horse point was really fun and Phil's world in Cortez CO was a fav .


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

rider95 said:


> Just got back from a 3 week west trip with two e bikes rode Grand junction , moab slick rock ,dead horse point was really fun and Phil's world in Cortez CO was a fav .


I'm pretty sure ebikes are banned at Phil's World.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

In my whole trip only saw one e bike sign and it allowed 1 and 2 class e bikes and I didn't run into any neg e bike stuff one guy did say he was gonna get a e bike after riding with me .


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I agree. I've done Slickrock twice, once on a normal bike and the last one on ebike three years ago on the Levo. Both were on hot days, full loops. Over 10 miles.

First time was fascinating for the first couple of miles and then endless ups and downs of kind of the same thing. Great experience but probably never do it again.

On the Levo, it was good all around. Good work, good fun, great skills building. I hated the bike but knew it was work in progress. I'd probably do it once a week if I lived around there. And ride from home.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

honkinunit said:


> I'm pretty sure ebikes are banned at Phil's World.


Yes, it's BLM. He doesn't care about such details, he poaches all the time. "Hey, no one said anything, so it's fine"


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Harryman knows full well that I am a handicap ebiker and ride with my placard clearly shown on my ebike , and am allowed to ride or use just about any trail legally a apology from Harryman is called for I am not as you call me Poaching anything


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

And rider95 knows full well that neither the Forest Service nor BLM recognize e-bikes as OPMD's, and thus neither a placard nor a disability allows their use on trails designated non-motorized.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

rider95 said:


> Harryman knows full well that I am a handicap ebiker and ride with my placard clearly shown on my ebike , and am allowed to ride or use just about any trail legally a apology from Harryman is called for I am not as you call me Poaching anything


FFS.

An e-bike is not recognized as an OPDMD per the USFS and BLM.

No, you are not complying with the law.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

rider95 said:


> Harryman knows full well that I am a handicap ebiker and ride with my placard clearly shown on my ebike , and am allowed to ride or use just about any trail legally a apology from Harryman is called for I am not as you call me Poaching anything


No, not really.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> FFS.
> 
> An e-bike is not recognized as an OPDMD per the USFS and BLM.
> 
> ...


This.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

rider95 said:


> Harryman knows full well that I am a handicap ebiker and ride with my placard clearly shown on my ebike , and am allowed to ride or use just about any trail legally a apology from Harryman is called for I am not as you call me Poaching anything


Umhm



> Re: No Motorized Vehicles allowed
> Post by rider95 » Sat Oct 03, 2015 9:47 am
> 
> I am not a lawyer , You want to ride a bike/ppl path that clearly states no motorized (anything) short answer yes you will be breaking the law , the sad truth is all e bikes break the law sometimes some were because E bikes are not understood . I travel around the mid and southeast riding the best trails I can find and every were I ride I am breaking the rules sometimes the law , the chances you will get caught are next to none with your bike few if any will know it's elec just peddle don,t go zooming around not peddling and you will be fine .


https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=73176&p=1105354#p1105354


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

rider95 said:


> Harryman knows full well that I am a handicap ebiker and ride with my placard clearly shown on my ebike , and am allowed to ride or use just about any trail legally a apology from Harryman is called for I am not as you call me Poaching anything


 Um, just no. Poaching is poaching. Nice example you are setting.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

amazing, 6 posters hovering here just waiting for someone to screw up. haha. In case you missed the first 5. The posting police.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

kneecap said:


> amazing, 6 posters hovering here just waiting for someone to screw up. haha. In case you missed the first 5. The posting police.


Yep the same trolls allowed on this forum to bully everyone who may dissent from their self conscious "i own the mountain" hive mind.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

ruthabagah said:


> Yep the same trolls allowed on this forum to bully everyone who may dissent from their self conscious "i own the mountain" hive mind.


How is asking someone to used approved conveyances "bullying" them?

And, in this case, yes, as a taxpayer, I own the public land in question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> Yep the same trolls allowed on this forum to bully everyone who may dissent from their self conscious "i own the mountain" hive mind.


Yep, honkinunit is the worst of the worst....


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> And, in this case, yes, as a taxpayer, I own the public land in question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this is the only criteria required, then any taxpayer in the USA should be able to ride whatever they want on OUR public land.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

ruthabagah said:


> If this is the only criteria required, then any taxpayer in the USA should be able to ride whatever they want on OUR public land.


Those pesky "rules" get in the way though, so it's not the only criteria.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> Those pesky "rules" get in the way though, so it's not the only criteria.


Rules are created by the people, so the people will overturn them. Coming soon... Really soon.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> Those pesky "rules" get in the way though, so it's not the only criteria.


Thank you for the reputation LBB. You are making my point on the troll part.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

ruthabagah said:


> Thank you for the reputation LBB. You are making my point on the troll part.


Yes, you are a troll. Of the highest order.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

ruthabagah said:


> Rules are created by the people, so the people will overturn them. Coming soon... Really soon.


When? Next year? 2 years? 5? A decade or more?


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> Yes, you are a troll. Of the highest order.


You are funny, pathetic but funny. And I don't think you can read. Keep on trolling. You are not fooling anyone.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ruthabagah said:


> Rules are created by the people, so the people will overturn them. Coming soon... Really soon.


Lol. You're silly. And naive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

serendipitous said:


> View attachment 1220930


LBB is that you with a different login?

You should adopt this pic as your crest... Since it is pretty naive to assume that the bike and tourism industries are going to pass on what is the future of biking... Just look at the numbers....


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> Rules are created by the people, so the people will overturn them. Coming soon... Really soon.


 My understanding is that there are many places to ride motorized stuff in Moab. Yes. But still poaching, hmmm.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

ruthabagah said:


> LBB is that you with a different login?
> 
> You should adopt this pic as your crest... Since it is pretty naive to assume that the bike and tourism industries are going to pass on what is the future of biking... Just look at the numbers....


 So the bike and tourism industries own the land and make the rules? Lots of places for motorized access out west, not always on multi use single track. And bikes don't have motors, I thought that was all settled before? The people will overturn them? Which ones? All those hikers that want more wilderness and loathe bikes already? Those people? Or the ones that don't even vote in an election? I guess we will wait then, cheers.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

serendipitous said:


> You're proving my point by continuing to display extreme naivete.
> 
> Get some land access experience under your belt and learn how glacially slow local governments are to change usage regulations. Next, prepare to be shocked when you learn that the feds are much, much slower.
> 
> Then check back in and admit that you simply don't know what you're going on about.


funny. I have been doing advocacy and land management at the local, federal and international level for the last 25 years. i work for the fed, the world bank and the UN. So, gimme a break pal.

look at how fast we have been making ebikes part of everybody's daily life in the last 18 month here in the US.

it used to be that I would call a local entity (LM or other) and advocate for access, and they would either not answer or just laugh at my face... That was 2 years ago. now, I have to fly all over the country for demo days and usage meetings. And it's not even my real job!!!

Change is coming. I honestly don't GAF if the local troll on this forum refuse to admit it. I will be riding a trail next to you on my ebike soon, everyday... and twice on weekends.

CYA on the trails suckers.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

ruthabagah said:


> ....Change is coming. I honestly don't GAF if the local troll on this forum refuse to admit it. I will be riding a trail next to you on my ebike soon, everyday... and twice on weekends.


Again... When? Next year? 2 years? 5? A decade or more?

Tell us! I need to save up and plan out my conversion. Thinking something with at least around 1300w to 1600w with a throttle (of course) is needed for real fun off-road. No need to be concerned with class limits as you can run what you brung as long as it still looks like a bicycle, right?


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

My only advice to fellow eMTB riders is not to post where you are riding on this forum, legal or not.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

kneecap said:


> amazing, 6 posters hovering here just waiting for someone to screw up. haha. In case you missed the first 5. The posting police.


Pointing out bad trail behavior to help prevent it is not posting police. It is a good thing. Poaching of any kind is bad for both eBikers and Pedal Bikers. I would be more concerned if everyone turned a blind eye to blatant abuses that could lead to blanket bans. If you look around at the threads where people post about riding eBikes on trails where they are legal no one calls them out for it. Only the law breakers are called out.



ruthabagah said:


> Yep the same trolls allowed on this forum to bully everyone who may dissent from their self conscious "i own the mountain" hive mind.


If you use the word troll to describe someone on this site who simply shares a different opinion than you and can back up their opinion with facts one more time, you will get a time out. No one is trolling in this thread but those who think they can break the law and ignore all reasonable arguments to the counter.

Rider95 consistently refuses to accept that his ADA placard does not grant him free access to all trails, even when presented with Government websites showing those facts. If anything he is more of the troll in this situation.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Klurejr said:


> Pointing out bad trail behavior to help prevent it is not posting police. It is a good thing. Poaching of any kind is bad for both eBikers and Pedal Bikers. I would be more concerned if everyone turned a blind eye to blatant abuses that could lead to blanket bans. If you look around at the threads where people post about riding eBikes on trails where they are legal no one calls them out for it. Only the law breakers are called out.
> 
> If you use the word troll to describe someone on this site who simply shares a different opinion than you and can back up their opinion with facts one more time, you will get a time out. No one is trolling in this thread but those who think they can break the law and ignore all reasonable arguments to the counter.
> 
> Rider95 consistently refuses to accept that his ADA placard does not grant him free access to all trails, even when presented with Government websites showing those facts. If anything he is more of the troll in this situation.


If everyone turned a blind eye to illegal emtbers, then there would be no excuse for those who have never ridden an e-mtb to participate in the ebike forum. It is flattering how desperate people are on this forum to hang out with the cool kids who ride emtb.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

figofspee said:


> If everyone turned a blind eye to illegal emtbers, then there would be no excuse for those who have never ridden an e-mtb to participate in the ebike forum. It is flattering how desperate people are on this forum to hang out with the cool kids who ride emtb.


Riiight. That's definitely what's going on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I understand the frustration - if you can't ride legally, then when you ride, it's poaching, which prevents you from getting a fair hearing on being able to ride legally since you're a poacher. No win situation in many places. 

But openly bragging about trails you've poached on the internet (as Harryman just pointed out so effectively, what you write here or elsewhere will be around forever) is just stupid, whether you're on an e-bike or not. 

Now, if you're going to go deliberately poach in front of a LEO, get your ticket, and then go fight it in court/publicize the injustice, different story. No matter how misguided I might think that is, it's at least legitimate civil disobedience. There's some non-zero chance that strategy actually opens trails. 

Poaching and bragging about it online, on the other hand, almost guarantees the opposite.

-Walt


----------



## sunderland56 (Aug 27, 2009)

Walt said:


> I understand the frustration - if you can't ride legally,


Back in the old days, there were very very few places to ride mountain bikes. Then we got organized and started building legal trails; we didn't (for the most part) poach hiking-only trails, we built mountain-bike specific ones.

Nothing is preventing e-bikers from doing that.

I have yet to see a single e-biker at any trail work day.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't advocate poaching. My point that you missed klurejr, is that no one needs a handful of posters to regurgitate the wrong doing of anyone. they are the self appointed posting police. They really are just waiting for anyone to screw up & never post anything positive here


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

kneecap said:


> I don't advocate poaching. My point that you missed klurejr, is that no one needs a handful of posters to regurgitate the wrong doing of anyone. they are the self appointed posting police. They really are just waiting for anyone to screw up & never post anything positive here


Policing, isn't that what you're doing? And where's YOUR positive message?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

ohoh, I'm on the list, please don't put the handcuffs on too tight, really uncomfortable when pushed into the back seat, haha


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

sunderland56 said:


> ...
> I have yet to see a single e-biker at any trail work day.


Come on out to Santa Cruz for an MBOSC Dig Day. I'll introduce you to an ebiking trail crew leader.

Catfish ...


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

mbmb65 said:


> Riiight. That's definitely what's going on here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


III am glad you agree.


----------



## sunderland56 (Aug 27, 2009)

motocatfish said:


> Come on out to Santa Cruz for an MBOSC Dig Day. I'll introduce you to an ebiking trail crew leader.


That's great to hear. Wish it wasn't so incredibly rare.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

sunderland56 said:


> That's great to hear. Wish it wasn't so incredibly rare.


Not sure if I count as an ebiker, but the last two Summers I have volunteered ten hours a week on public lands. It isn't much but with two other jobs it was all i could do. It is fairly satisfying being able to recreate on the fruit of your labor.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

sunderland56 said:


> That's great to hear. Wish it wasn't so incredibly rare.


Kevin, Trail Boss for the Truckee Donner Land Trust rides an ebike working on the Donner Lake Rim Trail. A no-brainer when you have to haul tools.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

slickrock trail was a blast with the levo, levo rent @moabcyclery and @rubicanyoncyclery






more levo action
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCO-KidHbEn6aPm51b9pYJg?view_as=subscriber


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

8664 said:


> slickrock trail was a blast with the levo, levo rent @moabcyclery and @rubicanyoncyclery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reviving this thread with actual eMTB on Slickrock content instead of arguments.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow, great footage, I'd wouldn't want to do that trail without my ebike!


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the new added trail section. Looks like another road trip to Moab this weekend is in order. One thing that I would like to add to this trail description is that riding only one direction on an ebike is kinda short and lame. Make sure you ride the outer loop both directions for full effect. Heh


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

It is kind of a matter of pride for me to be able to clean the whole trail unassisted, but I think I'd enjoy trying an eBike on that trail. I'm not really a motorcycle guy, but always thought it could be fun to ride a moto on Slickrock. Maybe an eBike would be the right compromise between my usual way of doing it and doing it on a moto. Doing is assisted would definitely make looping both directions in the same ride a whole lot easier. 

I hadn't heard about the new section. Thanks for that additional bit of info. We didn't get up there on the last couple of visits to Moab.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I lost count after at least 10 rides/trips to Moab on a regular bike. I always enjoyed the climbs but I always had trouble finding people to ride it with me because they got tired of the climbs and heat. The ebike fixes those two things. I also find that I can go out with an ebike at the hottest time of the day and ride to escape the crowds (which are waiting for the temperatures to cool down). The ebike also generates some air movement that helps with cooling instead of a slow hard stagnant slog up some steep hill. I also have motos but have never had any desire to ride them on the Slick Rock trail. A couple of years ago I was on my Levo at the Slick Rock trail and I started at the same time as two guys on enduros. I was able to keep up with them and when they stopped for a break on the back side they never caught up with me again. So, if I had to pick between my Levo or my KTM at that location, I'll pick the Levo. I'll save the KTM for the Kane Creek Safari Rte.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread with actual eMTB on Slickrock content instead of arguments.


Ditto^^^^. Almost makes me want to get that Haibike xduro 150 Plus bike I been drooling over since the first of the year and move somewheres closer to Utah!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

8664 said:


> slickrock trail was a blast with the levo, levo rent @moabcyclery and @rubicanyoncyclery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice videos! Only been to Moab twice, that was one of the trails we did many years ago. Sure does look like a blast on an ebike!


----------

